
Gtop – system monitoring dashboard for terminal - Corrado
https://github.com/aksakalli/gtop
======
billconan
is there any alternatives like this with a web based interface?

~~~
ageofwant
[https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/](https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/)

